# Hunting the "black"



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well over 2/3's of my hunting ground has burned up but we have recieved some very much needed rain. Never hunted the black for varmints but I assume ( hate that ) that it will be much like hunting deer in the black.

The rains have EVERYTHING coming up green and looking great !! Cant wait to get back at it !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thought about you while watching what became the PK complex fire. The Cooper Mountain Ranch fire got to within about 20 miles of us and, thank God, that was the closest it got. Still scared to death some idiot will come flying down the road and flip out a butt and start another. Praying for rain for our area, have had a couple of showers but we need a frog strangler to replenish the ground and stock tanks. Glad you guys over there are OK.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thankfully you guys are all o.k. down there. As far as the black goes should be even better. I know after we burn here everything goes nuts on the new growth, especially prey animals. Might turn out like a buffet !! ( fingers crossed for ya)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point Tom...like hunitng clear cuts.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly !!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish that we could send you guys some of the rain that we have been getting in Missouri. Last week there we alot of roads closed by the Mississippi River and Missouri River due to flooding.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you and the family are safe Luke.

Once everything starts growing again you'll see lots of predators for sure.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I wish that we could send you guys some of the rain that we have been getting in Missouri. Last week there we alot of roads closed by the Mississippi River and Missouri River due to flooding.


Wish you could too helmet. Last week was the first measurable rain we have had around here in about 5 months. Hope things return to normal in your part of the country soon.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad Yall are OK Man The Rains will come! Believe it or not hard as it seems at times the man upstairs is still in charge! Take Care!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Take our rain/snow. We haven't had a day without precipitation of some kind in about 2 weeks. Today was nice but 2 days ago we actually got a little bit of snow in the morning! I will go outside with my leaf blower tonight when the storm hits and blow it south for ya!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Take our rain/snow. We haven't had a day without precipitation of some kind in about 2 weeks. Today was nice but 2 days ago we actually got a little bit of snow in the morning! I will go outside with my leaf blower tonight when the storm hits and blow it south for ya!


SEND IT!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the J.O.B. has me on nights. But hey its alot better than nothing !!!

We finally got some rain around here and everything is greening back up. Its still sad to look out at the hills and and see they are bare. Mother nature will heal herself with time. 
I WISH you folks that have to much rain/snow could send it out here !!! TEXAS is DRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally unloaded the rest of my guns and put them all back in the closet about a week ago.

I have see some turkeys and deer showing back up to eat all the lil green tenders that are popping up everywhere ;-) and as we all know when the game comes back it wont be long til the predators will be behind them !

I had a guy open his place up to me as courtousy of the land owner I usually hunt. I still havent been yet. The new job is taking its toll on the family as we never see each other so my hunting is on the back burner and it doesnt seem to bother me much at this point. 
On a brighter note my 2 yr old son has found a new love for fishing ;-) and let me tell you something, it BREAKS MY HEART lol....we spent yesterday and today trying to yank the lips off every perch that would nibble a worm. As long as he is having fun and we are spending time togather then I dont mind putting my hunting wants on the back shelf for a bit !!

Back to the fire. To the north of me it came about 1.5 miles and then to the west of me it came about 5 miles. One day it was comeing to us, the next the winds would push it away then the winds would push it back to us. I do have to say that was the first time I ever really thought I would lose it all to a wild fire. The good Lord had his hands in it all from the word go. We had thousands of volunteers fighters, paid fighters, Tx Forestry service, US forestry service, FEMA, Red Cross, National guard all here ! It started out as individual fires on differant days. By the time it was over it was all one BIG fire. On facebook I have picture that if you look close you can see where one day the fire burned one direction and the next it cam back on a differant path. As we all know fire is a ruthless, unforgiving, cold hearted killer !

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS !

Luke


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

So I take it the threat is over now? Thats Gods providence, and a blessing for many Im sure. Glad to hear things are greening up! By the way how many lips did you pull up or were there fish attached?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

You ever seen a 2 yr old over anxious perch jerker ? LMBO ! Most had fish attached but there was some extra bait before the weekend was over.

Yes sir, atleast in my area we are clear for a bit. We have recieved a few inches of rain since all the fires broke out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You keep yanging those lips off...soon enough he will be taking his gal fishing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear Luke. That green up will bring in an insane amount of wildlife !! Keep up with the boy on fishing,like Brian said soon he'll be taking his girlfriend all grown up and such.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you are spending quality time at priority one Luke. You do what needs to be done we'll listen to your fishin' tales.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Not Much More Special than Fishing with Your Child! the Look in their Eyes and on their face Says it all!!! Enjoy this time SL for it is But a Fleeting Moment in Your Lifetime All too Late I Realized this Myself!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well guys I think I will have him for a few years any how...lol....now once he stops thinking girl coodies are bad then I will be in big trouble !!!

Ive got a picture of a 12-13 inch perch he caught on saturday...LMBO !!! He was screaming and hollering like a lil girl....momma came over and took our picture and we set back in to keeping the bait store in business ( buying night crawlers ).

Had a snake chase in a few perch so I grabbed a big ol willow stick and hit it in the head and went away....a few more perch later he was back and momma decided it was time to go. 
Gotta get me some rat shot for this new fishing hole....I saw some big ol bass swimming around so I will have to go back ;-) 
If momma says we have to go armed then so be it...lol
I just got permission on this new 4 thousand acre ranch ( fishing only ) so Im pretty stoked to check out all the tanks. The forman didnt even know there was perch in his tanks til I sent him a picture of the skillet fish. Kinda hoping this relationship will turn into a lil critter killin on top of the fishing.

Hope all going good with all of yall !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Here, I hope things are returning to normal for you around your place after the fire LS!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

as far as the land and such yes everything is slowly returning back to normal.

as far as me.....well thats to be debated....lol

na just kidding. night shift sucks cause I only get a cpl min in the morning with my kiddo and wife but it could be worse. I could still be unemployeed or working in differant state where I never get to see them. Im "practiceing" right now for my week to come...lol...gotta stay up tonight so I can sleep tomorrow.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya on the nite shift man, Its Tough I know! I worked it almost 6 years strait and still have to work it too Regular!


----------

